# Nikon D750 Sample Pictures Freddy Krueger Glove



## vipgraphx (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello folks, long time no post. I have been busy with work and what not but finally made it to the store and picked up a new Nikon D750. These are the first few images I have taken with the D750. I could not upload to LR CC so I had to update my camera raw and used Photoshop CC to edit these. DNG converter did not recognize those nikon raw files either. hhhmmmmm wonder when there will be an update for LR.

This year for holloween I am going to be Freddy Krueger. I thought it would be cool to take a few of the new glove I bought bought he new camera.

Simple enough sample images. Once I play with the camera more I will do a quick review and post in the nikon threads.




glove3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




glove2 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




glove 1 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## hamlet (Oct 10, 2014)

That glove is an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## sleist (Oct 10, 2014)

Nice.  Like the shirt too. 
Looks like some clean pixels.  Enjoy the new gear.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 10, 2014)

Yeah , This glove could cause some damage but its not razor sharp.

I have taken some time away from photography for a while and so not to sure what to be looking for with this D750

I am hoping great low light images ,,what I have been waiting for after using the sony A7 and testing the A7s at the store. I was waiting to make a final purchase until Nikon released a new camera. Keep in mind I was using a D700 for a long time and just loved that camera.


----------



## sleist (Oct 10, 2014)

vipgraphx said:


> Keep in mind I was using a D700 for a long time and just loved that camera.



The D700 is my FX body.  It may not be the "best" any longer, but boy is it good enough ...


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 10, 2014)

YEs I Agree the D700 was, IS an awesome camera. I had sold off all my nikon gear a while back and have to start over. It does not make sense to buy such an old camera to start over…If I had not sold it I tell you what, I would not be looking for another camera especially since the iPhone 6+ came out and has solid HD video.


----------



## sleist (Oct 10, 2014)

I like many of the features of the D750.  If I didn't have a D700 I would buy one in a heartbeat.
I just don't see the need given my current kit.  If I wan't crazy pixel density, I have the D7100 and excellent glass already.

This is where Nikon has hurt themselves in my opinion.  The camera selection is great for someone just starting out in FX or DX - many choices.
The upgrade path is less certain - particularly for the enthusiast that is trying to justify dropping $2000. 
OK - sorry to hijack thread.  Rant over.


----------



## vipgraphx (Oct 14, 2014)

Here are some other sample pictures from the D750




skull by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




skull zoom by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




skull zoom 4 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr




demon by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------

